# Does Creatine Expire?



## Newt (Dec 1, 2004)

I just decided to go back to the old standby, my creatine, and I had a bottle that may be a little over a year old.  I looked all over the bottle and I couldn't find an expiration date on it.  I know that expired drugs wont hurt, they just don't work as well.  That is atleast what my old boss told me.  I used to work in a pharmacy in high school, man if I knew then what I know know, but that is a different story.  Anyway, I doubt it does go bad but I'm not sure.  Give me some info.


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 1, 2004)

I took some old creatine and it gave me the runs. I thought maybe it was something else causing it but I continued for 3 more days and it wouldnt go away. So I threw it out.  New creatine doesnt do that to me.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 1, 2004)

*.*



			
				cappo5150 said:
			
		

> I took some old creatine and it gave me the runs. I thought maybe it was something else causing it but I continued for 3 more days and it wouldnt go away. So I threw it out.  New creatine doesnt do that to me.





yuuuuuuuuuppppp  i know what you mean


----------



## Newt (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2004)

I brought the GNC brand, it tastes good but the crap turned rock hard.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 2, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Nutritional supplements lose their bio-activity over time.  You will not get sick or anything, it just may not work well or at all.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=6701


----------

